# USB Kabel Intern-Pfostenstecker, Woher oder wie Basteln?



## Maschine311 (31. August 2008)

Hey!
Habe bei meinem Mod- Bau leider nicht beachtet, das von dem Slotblech das Kabel relative kurz ist und somit beim zusammenbau gestern gemerkt das ich die nun mangels länge nicht verkabeln kann!

Ich möchte gerne von den USB Pfosten auf dem MoBo 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein 3xUSB Slot anschließen. 
Nun benötige ich so 50-60cm Kabel mit diesen PfostenStecker/Pfostenbuchsen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


womit ich die Pfosten und den Slot verbinden kann.

Habe schon überall herumgesucht, und habe nur einen gefunden, der will aber für 2 x  0,4m Kabel 13€ + Vers. welches ich doch als Wucher beukotiere!
Eine 60cm Verlängerung konnte ich finden, das will ich aber eigentlich nur als Notlösung, Würde gerne auch ein durchlaufendes Kabel verbauen.

Nun meine Frage
wo bekomme ich solche Kabel zu angemessenen Preis her (max.2,5€ pro Stk.)

Wie kann ich sowas selber bauen, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabel + Löten + Belegung ist kein Problem, aber ich finde ums Verrecken nicht diese verdammten PfostenBuchsen. Conrad + Reichelt + Caseking alles Fehlanzeige!

@ Brauche auch für spätere Mods, wo ich dann solche Pfostenbuchsen brauche mal ne Bezugsquelle die einzelnen für Power Button und LEDs ect.!

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2008)

Maschine311 am 31.08.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kabel + Löten + Belegung ist kein Problem, aber ich finde ums Verrecken nicht diese verdammten PfostenBuchsen. Conrad + Reichelt + Caseking alles Fehlanzeige!



löten kannst du dir sparen 
conrad 743500-13 und 702013-13, n altes floppykabel, bei verpolungssicheren steckern noch einen pin aus der pfostenwanne entfernt und schon hast du eine prima verlängerung für einen standard 2xusb 9 pfosten block.


----------



## Maschine311 (31. August 2008)

> löten kannst du dir sparen
> conrad 743500-13 und 702013-13, n altes floppykabel, bei verpolungssicheren steckern noch einen pin aus der pfostenwanne entfernt und schon hast du eine prima verlängerung für einen standard 2xusb 9 pfosten block.


Ja die Teile habe ich auch gefunden, aber habe gedachtdas funzt nicht, andrerseits könnte man ja da mal was zusammenbasteln und ausprobieren.

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das ich auch ein IDE Kabel einfach zerlegen kann so das ich ein USB Doppelkabel habe mit 1 x 5pol und die parralle reihe mit 4 pol (letzte Pin ziehen). So wie die meisten Bastler habe auch ich ein unsagbaren Vorrat an alten IDE Kabel im Keller, habe das Teil gerade hier liegen. Also sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, damit was ähnliches zu basteln.
Wie sieht das mit der Schirmung und der stärke der Kabel aus, reicht das aus.
Habe vorhin was gelesen das früher immer sich Kabel und/oder Controller verabschiedet haben, weil man 2 USB anschlüsse über eine Leitung gezogen hat, die Kabel hier sind natürlich auch hauch dünn und da wo ich die Steckleisten entfernt habe sind die natürlich durchlöchert???

Ich werde es testen, hauptsache mein MoBo verabschiedet  sich nicht!   

Alternativen sind immernoch gerne gesehen!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2008)

Maschine311 am 31.08.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die Teile habe ich auch gefunden, aber habe gedachtdas funzt nicht, andrerseits könnte man ja da mal was zusammenbasteln und ausprobieren.



also ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass es genau die gleichen sind, die ich seit ~3 jahren erfolgreich verwende.



> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das ich auch ein IDE Kabel einfach zerlegen kann so das ich ein USB Doppelkabel habe mit 1 x 5pol und die parralle reihe mit 4 pol (letzte Pin ziehen). So wie die meisten Bastler habe auch ich ein unsagbaren Vorrat an alten IDE Kabel im Keller, habe das Teil gerade hier liegen. Also sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, damit was ähnliches zu basteln.



jup, die stecker haben kabelseitig genau die gleiche verbindungstechnik, wie ide/floppy kabel, man trennt sich 10 adern ab und fertig.



> Wie sieht das mit der Schirmung und der stärke der Kabel aus, reicht das aus.



guck dir mal die äderchen am ende eines internen usb-kabels an - hab nicht den eindruck, dass die mehr zu bieten haben, schirmung erst recht nicht.
meine funktionieren jedenfalls ohne einschränkung.
80polige kabel sollte man aber vielleicht nehmen.



> Habe vorhin was gelesen das früher immer sich Kabel und/oder Controller verabschiedet haben, weil man 2 USB anschlüsse über eine Leitung gezogen hat, die Kabel hier sind natürlich auch hauch dünn und da wo ich die Steckleisten entfernt habe sind die natürlich durchlöchert???



hmm - als bekennender big tower user hatte ich in der mitte des kabels 40cm loch freien bereich, das hat für meine benötigten 15cm locker gereicht.



> Ich werde es testen, hauptsache mein MoBo verabschiedet  sich nicht!



solange du keinen leitungen untereinander kurzschließt (auf die polung der stecker achten), kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie da was kaputt gehen sollte - im schlimstenfall funktioniert es einfach nicht.


----------



## Maschine311 (31. August 2008)

Jau habe gerade das original Kabel aus dem Auto geholt und ist so ziehmlich gleich eines IDE halt nur 10 Adern stark!   
Leider habe ich kein IDE was freien raum länger 40cm hat. Werde wohl noch mal ganz tief im Keller kramen um so eines zu finden. Da das orginal Kabel auch solche Clip-Stecker wie die IDE Kabel haben versuche ich mal das mit einzelnen Adern zu bestücken und in so ein Slavee schlauch zu drehen, so kann ich mir die Länge dann selber wählen, versuch ist wert. 

Vielen Dank erstmal, ein top Tip mal sehen ob funzt, Probieren geht über studieren!
Gruß
M311


----------



## Maschine311 (4. September 2008)

Maschine311 am 31.08.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jau habe gerade das original Kabel aus dem Auto geholt und ist so ziehmlich gleich eines IDE halt nur 10 Adern stark!
> Leider habe ich kein IDE was freien raum länger 40cm hat. Werde wohl noch mal ganz tief im Keller kramen um so eines zu finden. Da das orginal Kabel auch solche Clip-Stecker wie die IDE Kabel haben versuche ich mal das mit einzelnen Adern zu bestücken und in so ein Slavee schlauch zu drehen, so kann ich mir die Länge dann selber wählen, versuch ist wert.
> 
> Vielen Dank erstmal, ein top Tip mal sehen ob funzt, Probieren geht über studieren!
> ...



So Lösung gefunden!     

Habe mir die Pfostenstecker von Conrad geholt und normales dünnes Kabel verwendet, das ganze mit einem Sleeve ummantelt, funzt perfekt.
Danke nochmal ruyven_macaran, dein tip war Gold wert!     
Gruß
M311


----------

